# rüstungsschmied verlernen und waffenschmied erlernen



## Worldplayer (16. November 2008)

Hallo,

bitte um euere hilfe!
Wollte meinen rüstungsschmied zum schwerschmied umskillen und bekomm weder quests noch kann ich schwerter mit skill 330 beim lehrer erlernen.
Ich habe skill 376 und war schon bei den lehrern in eisenschmiede und winterquell....auch ein gm konnte mir bis dato nicht helfen.

Vielleicht hat jemand das gleiche problem mit lösung.


Grosses danke für antworten


----------



## Kayeke (16. November 2008)

Hallo Worldplayer, 
ich habe fast das gleiche Problem. Habe in Winterquell meine Hammerschmiedefertigkeit verlernt (kostet immer noch 100 Gold) und kann nun die Schwertschmiedfertigkeit nicht annehmen. Obwohl ich den Seril anspreche und er mir auch die Fertgikeit geben will , passiert nichts. Auch die anderen zwei reagieren nicht. Falls einer nen Tipp hat wäre das nett.

Danke für euere Antworten


----------



## Primus Pilus (17. November 2008)

Hallo Wordplayer,

Rüstungsschmied zu Waffenschmied.

1. Rüstungsschmied verlernen (Eisenschmiede/Orgrimmar).
2. Waffenschmied lernen (Eisenschmiede/Orgrimmar) - evtl. Quest machen.
3. Waffenspezialisierung lernen (Winterquell)


Waffenschmied zu Rüstungsschmied

1. Waffenspezialisierung verlernen (Winterquell)
2. Waffenschmied verlernen (Eisenschmiede/Orgrimmar)
3. Rüstungschmied lernen (Eisenschmiede/Orgrimmar) - evtl. Quest machen

Soweit ist der normale Ablauf. Beachten, daß der NPC fürs Umlernen (in Eisenschmiede/Orgrimmar) KEINER der Lehrer ist.. soviel ich jetzt noch auswendig weiß.

Falls es auf diese Weise nicht geht, ist es ein aktueller BUG oder sonstwas.

Grüße
Primus Pilus


----------



## Fornika (20. November 2008)

/ sign


war bei mir auch so....vor dem Addon zumindest.

Hab auch schon beides hin und her gelernt ^^


----------



## ButcherBen (10. Dezember 2008)

na ganz toll jetzt steh ich hier in Winterspring und hab den selben Bug, glitch, wasauchimmer
hab 100g bezahlt um Streitkolben zu verlernen und nu gibt mir dieser doofe Troll meinen Axt skil nicht 
naja werds später mal nen GM anschreiben vllt. hat der ja nen heissen tipp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haerton (17. Dezember 2008)

ButcherBen schrieb:


> na ganz toll jetzt steh ich hier in Winterspring und hab den selben Bug, glitch, wasauchimmer
> hab 100g bezahlt um Streitkolben zu verlernen und nu gibt mir dieser doofe Troll meinen Axt skil nicht
> naja werds später mal nen GM anschreiben vllt. hat der ja nen heissen tipp
> 
> ...




gibt es da was neues? stehe nämlich auch wie blöd hier und kann nix annehmen


----------



## ButcherBen (19. Dezember 2008)

bis jetzt leider noch nicht, von den GM´s gibts nur den standardbrief
und in anderen Foren hab ich bis jetzt auch keine heissen tipp gefunden

ich schätze mal das dieses Problem mit dem aufspielen von WotlK auf die Server
aufgetreten ist und wir nun auf patch 3.1 hoffen

das ist nur ne vermutung ne definitive Aussage hab ich wie gesagt noch nich dazu 
gefunden   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palonihawk (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Wenn Ihr Eure alte Schmiedespezialisierung verlernt, müsst Ihr zunächst wieder mit dem NPC sprechen, der Euch an den jeweiligen Lehrer für Rüstungsschmiedekunst oder Waffenschmiedekunst verweist. Auf Seiten der Horde ist es Krathok Glutfaust, der in OG im Tal der Ehre im Freien direkt zwischen den beiden Ambossen steht. Für die Allianz wird es ebenso sein. Bei dem NPC habt Ihr auch das erste Mal die Spezialisierung gewählt und begonnen.

Mit diesem NPC könnt Ihr ein Gespräch beginnen und die neue Spezialisierung erlernen. Danach wieder zum entsprechenden Lehrer gehen und die Rezepte lernen. Anschließend könnt Ihr wiederum nach Winterspring für die weitere Spezialisierung reisen.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Uhlgur (9. Januar 2009)

Palonihawk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wenn Ihr Eure alte Schmiedespezialisierung verlernt, müsst Ihr zunächst wieder mit dem NPC sprechen, der Euch an den jeweiligen Lehrer für Rüstungsschmiedekunst oder Waffenschmiedekunst verweist. Auf Seiten der Horde ist es Krathok Glutfaust, der in OG im Tal der Ehre im Freien direkt zwischen den beiden Ambossen steht. Für die Allianz wird es ebenso sein. Bei dem NPC habt Ihr auch das erste Mal die Spezialisierung gewählt und begonnen.
> 
> ...



Hallo ebenfalls,

ich habe das gleiche Problem, wie die anderen auch. Ich habe in Orgri meinen Rüstungsschmied verlernt und meinen Waffenschmied gelernt. Habe ebenfalls alle rezepte, die schon verfügbar waren gelernt und trotzdem kann ich nicht auf Axtschmied spezialisieren.

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Ticket eröffnet. Mal sehen, was passiert.

Schöne Grüße an alle und wenn sich bei Euch was tut, dann lasst es mich wissen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mitzy (13. Januar 2009)

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass man seine Spezialisierung "verlernen" kann, dafür aber der Schmiede skill bleibt?

Ich hab meinen Krieger mal auf Schwertschmiede spezialisiert, weil ich Ihn als DD spielen wollte. Mit 70 entschloss ich mich dann aber doch dazu, zu tanken. Schmiedekunst ist bei meinem Krieger nun auf dem maximum, würde aber lieber Rüstungsschmied sein.
Ich habe daher darüber nachgedacht, umzulernen, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich dafür nicht meinen Schmiede skill verlernen muss, um anschließend wieder von 0 anzufangen, nur weil ich die Rüstungsschmiedekunst lernen wollte.


----------



## Haerton (14. Januar 2009)

dein schmiedeskill bleibt natürlich bestehen. du verlernst lediglich die spezifischen rezepte eines rüstungsschmiedes oder eines waffenschmiedes.


also das problem besteht weiterhin.. als waffenspezi kann man sich noch immer nicht auf schwert, hammer oder axt spezialisieren. man spricht die leute da ganz normal an.. wählt das da aus und bittet ihn drum.. aber nichts passiert.
laut gm brief ist es ein bekanntes problem und es wird dran gearbeitet.. nur irgendwie arbeiten die seit ka wie lange dran -.-


----------



## Mitzy (15. Januar 2009)

Hey, dass ist ja super, dann muss ich das gleich mal machen, wenn es was nettes als Rüstungsschmied für Tanks gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ButcherBen (18. Januar 2009)

So hier kommt jetzt nix konstruktives, ich muss nur mal meinem Ärger etwas Luft machen.

Mein Warri gammelt jetzt auf 70 vor sich hin weil ich einfach keinen Bock hab ihn so weiter zu zocken, hatte mir extra zum lvln noch mal die 2. Stufe der epic Axt geschmiedet, weil die beiden Sicheln einfach mal suuuper geil aussehen. Es ist mir auch klar das ich mit den teilen eh nich mehr so lange rumgelaufen wäre aber ich finde es geht hier ums Prinzip, man wird als Kunde, user, spieler, wasauchimmer einfach nicht Ernst genommen, einfach zu offenen Tickets mit Standarfbriefen abgefertigt. Es ist mir wohl bewusst das es nur ein Spiel ist aber ich ZAHLE immerhin auch dafür, also erwarte ich ne Stellungnahme und das nicht in der Form wie es bei Blizz getan wird. 

Ja ich weiss so ist es halt man kann nix dran ändern, außer vllt. mit dem Game aufhören oder halt nich Waffenschmied skillen, doch das halte ich auch für übertrieben.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab mir jetzt den nächsten content Patch als Etappe gesetzt. wenn das Problem ab Patchday +2 Tage nich funktioniert dann ... dannn .... tjoa was mach ich dann. Mich wahrscheinlich nochmal Ärgern, ein Ticket schreiben und nach ner Stunde den Standarfbrief lesen.

wünsch noch einen Schönen Abend und nen guten Start in die Woche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sidragon (23. April 2009)

allso 100 g zum verlernen von spezialiesierung
10g zum verlernen von waffenschmidt
100g zu erlernen von rüstschmidt
allso die bei bizz ham se langsam nicht mehr alle
man findet das gold ja einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
20g würde ich noch ok finden aber 100g


----------



## Karrramba (10. Juni 2009)

> 20g würde ich noch ok finden aber 100g



wo ist das Problem? Auf level 70 und natürlich darüber hinaus hat man doch beim besten Willen keien Goldprobleme mehr. Tagesquests sind doch recht schnell gemacht. Und 100 G sind grade mal 8 Tagesquests oder ein paar normale Quests. Oder alternativ etwas Farmen und verkaufen...

Das geht als Gelegenheitsspieler genauso wie als "Pro" ohne wirklich großen Zeitaufwand (etwa 30 Min sollten da reichen, ist ja nicht viel los rund um das Sonnenbrunnenplateau). 

Und das macht man ja normalerweise nicht jede Woche. GENAU deshalb (weil manche dann dauernd switchen würden und sich aufregen, die Mats neu zu farmen, etc.) wurde da wohl eine Hürde eingebaut.

Schneider mit den unterschiedlichen Spezialisierungen gehts ja z.B. genauso (aber wechselt da großartig über Level 70?).


----------

